# Who Taught you to train and who taught them



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I know that trainers like Lanse Brown and Judy Aycock, were fortunate enough to train at the side of the great Rex Carr, but I would be interested in who you learned from and if you know who taught them, or if you know who your pro apprenticed under, very curious to see the training family tree

here is mine: I learned from my brother Clint and his mentor was John Luther DVM, who had the NDC back in '63...I also learned a ton from George Wilson while my brother was busy at med school..Also learned the social graces of the FT game community from Richard (Cactus) Pryor...thankful everyday for all they taught me about this sport


----------



## m&s kennels (Mar 14, 2009)

not knowing a whole lot people in this game and no one else really does it in my family i have taught myself through different videos and books and by making mistakes and learning from them. i am still learning and hoping to meet some great people on here to get some advice and a local retrieving club that i am joining to also help me.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

My dad taught me some stuff, but I work with a trainer locally that has taught me a lot. I don't know if he knew he was a people trainer as well as a dog trainer. Where they learned? I imagine my trainer learned from his dad because they're in business together. My dad, I don't know, but he figure it out somewhere.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I started myself trained my dog in basic OB and started with Water Dog for retrieving. Found this place, took him to Dan Kotarski (Polock) who taught me up through casting and blind work. Believe Dan used to be a pointer guy before retrievers and I don't recall anything else he told me on that end!! Early onset Alzheimer's sucks! Chime in here Dan! 

So now we're about to jump into swim-by all by myself with the assistance of multiple DVDs lol.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I started with books. Mike Butts showed me the extra chapter a lot of the books are missing.
Mark L.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I started training by myself in '91. I read everything I could about training retrievers and applied as much as I could. I also found a couple of NAHRA trainers (neither at the MHR level) and worked with them. From the books and training partners I got a NAHRA started dog and I failed 3 intermediate tests. After the following hunting season I thought my dog would be able to pass any of the NAHRA intermediate tests I had run so I really started working for the NAHRA senior tests. A guy who ran NAHRA with me had a copy of the Cappes tapes he lent me and that opened my eyes to real training. I also found a group training NAHRA hunt tests most every weekend of the winter. I worked all winter making many mistakes but my dog passed his first ever NAHRA senior, his first time out. He did a water blind that most of the dogs failed. That same weekend we failed the intermediate again. :twisted:

That same summer, our 2nd, I also entered my first Q. I didn't finish it but I did do the water blind and all the marks. The last series was a land blind and we failed. We worked harder and we finished a Q in 4th place plus a greenie I think that summer. That was about as far as I could get a dog reading books and watching the Cappes tape about 5 times. 

Up here we had two good amateurs who trained their own dogs and a couple more who sent their dogs out with pros. I didn't train with any of them then. But, I saw what their dogs could do and I worked very hard at getting my dog to that level. 

The Lardy tapes came out and the Carr/Rorem tapes and I learned from them. I sent my 3rd dog to Gonia and trained with Len Ferucci. I really think the best of what I do now is a combination of all of the above. The tapes starting with the Cappes tapes and what I picked up from very little training with Gonia and Ferucci.

Edit a week or two later. I have to mention the school of hard knocks. I've learned from my failures at least as much as I've learned from anything else. I hope the dogs past and present will forgive my many mistakes.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Howard is my teacher..... We will have my graduation party when I beat him this summer!


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

What little I know started by watching my dad train our springer when I was a kid, then with his help and Waterdog when I got my first lab while in high school. My next trainer was a lady, (I forget her name) who taught obedience classes. She ran a kennel and raised and showed cockers. I had ESS and AWS's then and worked them through CDX and hunted with them. Other than that, its been books, tapes and now dvd's and these online forums. The dogs still know a lot more then I do.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I started my first hunting dog back in 1980 with Wolter's Water Dog. Got into NAHRA and AKC hunt test with my next dog in 1992, I met Jim Mitchell at that time a NAHRA guy. Jim's uncle Don Berard had mentored Jim and the two of us went up through the ranks of hunt test, then Jim got a very talented field trail dog and started training more with his uncle and by extension, Eric Fangsrud.

I followed with my first FT dog around 1994 and put him with Eric Fangsrud. Since then I have had four FT-hunting dogs all with Eric and for a good part of Cody and Yoda's career, a great amateur group led by Jim Mitchell. Eric learned a lot from his Dad, Roger Fangsrud, starting when he was a little kid in the seventies. After high school Eric went to work with Don Remein for some years until he broke off on his own, sometime around 1990. So I guess my major influences would be the Fangsrud school and Don Berard.

I've also read everything I could get my hands on, I particularly like Tom Quinn's "The Working Retriever". I also have all of the Lardy tapes which I wore out, and I found Jackie Merten's puppy basics or whatever she calls it, very helpful with my last two puppies.

John


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Richard Wolters "Water Dog" what else is ever needed


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I learn by coming on RTF and reading all the posts by the Gooser!!


----------



## John4645 (Apr 26, 2009)

Joe Deloia, I suspect GOD trained him.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> I learn by coming on RTF and reading all the posts by the Gooser!! :wink:


 

YOU!!! My friend are in SERIOUSE trouble!!

Although I will say I bet yer wardrobe has imprvoved!!



Gooser


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I started about 30 years ago with a guy named Dennis Brath (Caden's Kennels).
He learned from Mike Lardy.
Also Doug Kennedy.
(all Wisconsin guys)

Learned a lot from them.

Now starting over, I am an Evan Graham disciple.
I beleive he learned from Mr. Carr.

Still learning.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

I started my first dog in hunt tests, training with Carol Kachelmeyer. She helped me along with visual demos to go along with my Lardy tapes. 

When I transitioned to field trials, I learned about terrain and set ups from Bill Kolstad. Jewell Easter invited me to join that group and I learned alot from both of them. 

I've learned the most about handling my dog from Don Remein. 

I'm continually learning and right now Mr. Hugh Arthur is teaching me alot through my training days with Luke. I just now learned what "crackin' a tail" means!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wiredlabz said:


> I started my first dog in hunt tests, training with Carol Kachelmeyer. She helped me along with visual demos to go along with my Lardy tapes.
> 
> When I transitioned to field trials, I learned about terrain and set ups from Bill Kolstad. *Jewell Easter invited me to join that group* and I learned alot from both of them.
> 
> ...


Jewell Easter is a very nice lady, she was one of the first people that I met when I played the game in So Cal,and she was running the Calif. South Coast Ret Club..that was back when Jack Vollstedt had just titled Abby and Ruff


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

My mentors were a pro Don St Clair and his nephew Guy Reith (sp)(now a Pro). Don't know who Don learned from, but Guy was taught by Don. Had 2 different styles of teaching, but learned a tremendous amount from both and will be forever grateful. Also read EVERYTHING I can get my hands on and watch DVD's of those who's style goes along with mine, Mike Lardy, Danny Farmer, etc. Learning is a continuous process. It's also amazing how much you learn in the judges chair.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Wiredlabz said:


> I started my first dog in hunt tests, training with Carol Kachelmeyer. She helped me along with visual demos to go along with my Lardy tapes.



Carol Kackelmeyer is my favorite young dog trainer ever. She builds a very strong foundation into young dogs that set them up to do well in whatever venue, hunting, hunt test or field trials the owner plans on pursuing. There are a lot of dogs with derby points running right now with CK basics.

John


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I read alot of books and have worked with a couple different pros. I took a little of this and mixed it with that and came up with a way I'm happy with.


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

I started off doing what alot of people here have mentioned, training by myself and reading and watching most of the training material availible. I then went to work for Pete Fischer of Fischers Kennels on weekends and have learned a ton from him. Pete's mentor was Lornie Martens who is in the Retiever Field Hall of Fame.


----------



## marshmonster (Jan 21, 2009)

my dogs teach me.......

and I have learned something every day of training with all of them for the past 15 years....

it's amazing what you can learn about training from your dogs

the rest is what successful 'learners' have accumulated from their dogs

my favorite 'learners' are Spencer, Lardy, Goodwin, and Graham...never met any of them in person, just read their stuff


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim Fulks Coyote Creek Retrievers, Mark Henry SOB kennels Bigwood Retrievers, Pat Burns, Merry Lake Esprit Kennels, Recently hanging out with Autumn Run this winter Andy Attar Seth Steenburgen and little Joy. All great trainers and great people. Always something to learn.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Dick and Estelle Bartlett who learned directly from Rex Carr and the Patopeas

Don Remien

Ron Reitz

Alan Catey

Alanson Brown III

picked up some great stuff from Chris Ledford, Bill Totten and Karl Gunzer too

and the list goes on.... and on.... and I hope it continues to grow. Never Stop learning at this game.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Last year in pre national training Don Remein gave me a verbal head slap when I was caught asleep on the line being an observer instead of a trainer. 

You can't let yourself ever allow yourself to get into phase II. Everyone needs a "reminder" now and then when you get caught in those cranial rectumitis moments.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I've had some negative role models, who will remain nameless along the way, but wind, cover, scent, and the ability to read a dog came from John Hasibar, deceased 5 years now. He was one of the first tracking and obedience judges, and well known in the weim community. You are still missed, you old curmudgeon!  After that, Mike Lardy for all of his wonderful resources, Greg Bartlett, Dave Rorem for his teaching of handling, Jim VanEngen - starting with my first Right Start Seminar 6 years ago, Seth Steenburgen and Andy Attar. Then, there's the best teacher.... trial and error... 

Looking at my list, I've been pretty fortunate.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I started out with help from a local gent Walt manual who had been a USMC K-9 trainer and as a civillian learned to train retrievers. Another local, Bob Smoak helpd along the way. Then I got hooked up with field trial pros, Rick and Patti Roberts, who were students of Rex Carr. I haven't looked back.


----------



## jldillen (Apr 30, 2009)

I started by reading the infamous WATERDOG. Then I visited Jerry Simmons in NC. He gave me brief tutorial on basic OB. Then a short while later I met an awesome local trainer Live Oak Kennel's Emory Bullard. He has gotten me to where I am now. I am starting my 10 month old paperless chocolate dog on hand signals. As where those guys learned I have no clue. Just other old timers I would guess.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I started out right with my first field trial dog with the best, Jim VanEngen, thanks to Mary Howley who helped me find my first real field trial dog who was sired by Nitram Bull Market, who held the distinction of being the top chocolate derby dog until Ammo passed him a couple weeks ago. Jim was still in college, and that summer one of his other dogs was Tank with Joyce Williams and a host of other puppies who went on to become field champions. She then went onto Mike Lardy to finish basics where the assistant trainers were Merry Lake, Pat Burns, and this was Andy Attars first year. I learned to double side heel right away and trained up at Lardy's. Then I realized the committment to a field trial dog and had to leave a competitive dog behind to raise a couple of kids. When I came back and had another dog I went out to Minnesota with Elly Muth and watched Kathy (Greenig) Swab train who just went out on her own after being Assistent trainer with Jim Kappes along with Wayne and Bruce Curtis and Judy Amundson. I left Roady with her for basics. She really forced me to learn how to handle, that's always a project in the works, and I ran derbies usually coming in at reserve jam behind the pros, got him QAA, and she then made me run my first open ever-imagine, a woman with a chocolate running her first open. She handed me the lead and left the stake! My first 105 dog open with a quad, I was about 10th to run, it was a walk-up where they gave you 6 seconds to get your dog to the mat (didn't tell you this), and they were counting from the time you left the holding blind, and all I did was sit him down told him long, long and put my hand down and the guns went off. He DID it and I was was sky high and hooked for life. Now she still does my young dogs and I use Dave Ward, who apprenticed under Lardy, when the dogs are past basics because he is very close to Kathy in training methods and he is only about 20 minutes away from me so I can train everyday.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

After living in apartments for years I couldn't wait to get my own dog.The builder of my house,Glen Barszo and his wife Sandy were into field trials at the time.Sandy trained her dog Boone with Jackie Mertens.They helped me alot to get started and dragged me along to their field trials to spectate and be a gunner in a few.That was about 20 years ago.When my house was done,they gave me pick of one of their litters.That dog was a blast.All we did was hunt with him though.I had no interest in field trials and hunt tests were not a big thing yet I don't think.After that dog was gone,I wanted to do it again,but add hunt tests in there.The people that have helped me since are too many to mention.I'm still learning from everybody I can.


----------



## LeadMaster (Dec 17, 2008)

Woody Thurman has taught me a lot. I think he learned mostly from his father and friends. The rest of my knowledge comes from books, dvd's, friends and forums.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I started with Bob Sparks, who the grounds at Treasure State are named after. He would have been a legend in the sport had he not passed away much too soon. What he taught me & others was enough to get us going & be able to recognize when someone was not doing things right & why. We also had "Training Your Retriever" by James Lamb Free (the Richard Wolters of the FT sport). Get a copy & read it sometime, you will recognize the growth of training methods, pretty antiquated in those days. 

After having been around awhile I trained with Mike Greene for about 4 years when we had similar dogs - after work training dictates that you have to limit your setups, hence similar dogs. Also trained through one dog with a pro & learned a lot of do's & don'ts. 

A beginner has to recognize they need to have a cursory knowledge of what's going on to benefit from some training situations. Going from Grade School to attempting your PHD just doesn't work, too much gets missed along the way. 

One of the things where experience is a benefit is an ability to recognize when someone is doing something right & being able to ask them how they got there. It is also a great reminder that all dogs are not alike & need to be brought along with different methods. All the good Amateur trainers have a fairly constant pattern they follow regarding introduction to new situations. & there are many of them, situations & Amateur trainers.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Only because I have Eva in season and Rosa and Sophie are out am I able to look back at older posts and so I found this one. Yes Rex taught both Dana and myself, however we all need mentors. In my case it was Louise and Augie Belmont with whom we trained as much as our jobs allowed. A few things that I learned still ring true. "Lanse when you get a gift, say thank you and walk away. When you get a screwing walk away. You are going to get alot more screwings than gifts" Louise quote. "Augie, don't you ever do with Soupy what YOU think is right, do you always do what Rex says? " "Well for the money I pay the man for his advice, I think I better take it." Augie quote." Lanse when a club has a trial and the club members have a tailgate to award ribbons and trophies you go even if you only have a JAM. To not do so is arrogant, rude and does not reflect well on you as a person . Louise quote. The latter is a pet peeve of mine as too often when the club has it's party the awards are given and the PRO who has earned awards is not there. This is the same group of amateurs and volunteers who put on the trial that allows the Pro to make a living and the Pro snubs his/her nose at those hosting the trial. There are also some "big name amateurs" who do the same thing and tell the club to mail them the ribbons and trophies. They too are people who think of themselves as being above the crowd. What I see is a metamorphisis that our game is losing what was a fun time, a sharing time, people pitched in and we all got together after the day and got ripped and enjoyed eachother. To realize that some people today don't know who John Olin, Louise&Augie Belmont, 2x NAFC NFC Super Chief , NAFC River Oaks Corky were brings me back to Roy McFall's statement to me "This is a self satisfying sport Lanse, and if you are satisified I am not." It is NOT all about winning,trophies and ribbons. It includes people and without those people who put on the trials there would be no trials to allow those who take to brag and say their dog has xxx points or has won the National. Remember to say thank you to the club officers for putting on the trial, take a minute to write the judges who sat in the rain for 3 days so you could say "I got 3rd" . I think we should try and put a bit more human compassion into how we approach the sport. Believe me no one will remember what you or your dog did 3 years from now, they will however remember if YOU were cordial, helpful and courteuos. We are all in the same boat so we should all pull our own weight and row in the same direction. But then again I am an old fart and my expectations are probably antiquated.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Lanse, you are right on. We used to have a tailgate party at our Cimarron Club and it just got to the point that it was futile. We lost money on them and threw away tons of food.

If there are six pros entered in a field trial, then ALL of them should show up at the awards dinner.

Your post is right on, and I second everything you say.

Tim


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

I literally grew up in this game. My father was my daily mentor but through the years I had the opportunity to train and run with some of the great pro's and amateurs. Learning how to train, how to win and how to lose. 
Long before the AKC ever thought of it I had to apprentice judge before my first assignment under Jesse Mitchell and Mo Saffel (Lanse will know who I'm talking about).

Tim


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Bon, answer to your question -
Martin Julseth (Madison, WI.) & James Lamb Free 1961, Jake Baird, Joe Schomer,
Cotton Pershall, Royal's Moose's Moe, and Multi Judging Assignments over 40 Plus years.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Cleo and I both learned alot about basics from Ed Weatherby (CNFTC Overland Express,"Jake". Cleo threw birds every afternoon for Ed after she got off work and he taught her to train "SUE" in return. I just went and watched a lot. Ed learned alot of his knowledge from Bock Doar, who ran Jake.

We fell in with the beginnings of NAHRA over in Covington, Ga. and then moved from Camden, AL to Tylertown, MS and found HRC which was closer and have been with HRC ever since. Good people, good dogs and have grown old with a bunch of Chocolate Labs. We've had a lot of help along the way and I would be remiss if I did not say that we had an awful lot of help from Mary Howley, a Lady with lots of knowledge and good humor.

Over the years we have been fortunate to have had the help of Paul Gray, Ed Thibodeaux, Joel Soprano, Eddie Sullivan and Bart Posey with our dogs and all the help was deeply appreciated. The people we've met over the last 25 years have been great (except the one or two a holes you are bound to run into) and I wouldn't trade any of the running and judging I've along the way. I was sorry I did not get to judge with an apprentice up at Key Stone HRC several years back and saw our names on a premium when going through some old papers. 

I would like to thank all of the people that have made this such a fun trip over the years, it has really been a blast! Bill
________
TANYTHOTT cam


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lanse brown said:


> Only because I have Eva in season and Rosa and Sophie are out am I able to look back at older posts and so I found this one. Yes Rex taught both Dana and myself, however we all need mentors. In my case it was Louise and Augie Belmont with whom we trained as much as our jobs allowed. A few things that I learned still ring true. "Lanse when you get a gift, say thank you and walk away. When you get a screwing walk away. You are going to get alot more screwings than gifts" Louise quote. "Augie, don't you ever do with Soupy what YOU think is right, do you always do what Rex says? " "Well for the money I pay the man for his advice, I think I better take it." Augie quote." Lanse when a club has a trial and the club members have a tailgate to award ribbons and trophies you go even if you only have a JAM. To not do so is arrogant, rude and does not reflect well on you as a person . Louise quote. The latter is a pet peeve of mine as too often when the club has it's party the awards are given and the PRO who has earned awards is not there. This is the same group of amateurs and volunteers who put on the trial that allows the Pro to make a living and the Pro snubs his/her nose at those hosting the trial. There are also some "big name amateurs" who do the same thing and tell the club to mail them the ribbons and trophies. They too are people who think of themselves as being above the crowd. What I see is a metamorphisis that our game is losing what was a fun time, a sharing time, people pitched in and we all got together after the day and got ripped and enjoyed eachother. To realize that some people today don't know who John Olin, Louise&Augie Belmont, 2x NAFC NFC Super Chief , NAFC River Oaks Corky were brings me back to Roy McFall's statement to me "This is a self satisfying sport Lanse, and if you are satisified I am not." It is NOT all about winning,trophies and ribbons. It includes people and without those people who put on the trials there would be no trials to allow those who take to brag and say their dog has xxx points or has won the National. Remember to say thank you to the club officers for putting on the trial, take a minute to write the judges who sat in the rain for 3 days so you could say "I got 3rd" . I think we should try and put a bit more human compassion into how we approach the sport. Believe me no one will remember what you or your dog did 3 years from now, they will however remember if YOU were cordial, helpful and courteuos. We are all in the same boat so we should all pull our own weight and row in the same direction. But then again I am an old fart and my expectations are probably antiquated.


A lot of people dont know who Lanse Brown is and what he has given to the sport either...thank you very much for the generosity and friendship you have shown my family all these years, we will never forget it....


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe I missed it and if I did I apologize but I haven't seen names like Chris Aiken, Lyle Steinman, Charlie Jurney, Scott Greer and Ronnie Lee. I know these guys aren't the 'Old Timers' but with their recent success in the last 15 years or so I thought I would have seen them mentioned.... just wondering.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

lanse brown said:


> Only because I have Eva in season and Rosa and Sophie are out am I able to look back at older posts and so I found this one. Yes Rex taught both Dana and myself, however we all need mentors. In my case it was Louise and Augie Belmont with whom we trained as much as our jobs allowed. A few things that I learned still ring true. "Lanse when you get a gift, say thank you and walk away. When you get a screwing walk away. You are going to get alot more screwings than gifts" Louise quote. "Augie, don't you ever do with Soupy what YOU think is right, do you always do what Rex says? " "Well for the money I pay the man for his advice, I think I better take it." Augie quote." Lanse when a club has a trial and the club members have a tailgate to award ribbons and trophies you go even if you only have a JAM. To not do so is arrogant, rude and does not reflect well on you as a person . Louise quote. The latter is a pet peeve of mine as too often when the club has it's party the awards are given and the PRO who has earned awards is not there. This is the same group of amateurs and volunteers who put on the trial that allows the Pro to make a living and the Pro snubs his/her nose at those hosting the trial. There are also some "big name amateurs" who do the same thing and tell the club to mail them the ribbons and trophies. They too are people who think of themselves as being above the crowd. What I see is a metamorphisis that our game is losing what was a fun time, a sharing time, people pitched in and we all got together after the day and got ripped and enjoyed eachother. To realize that some people today don't know who John Olin, Louise&Augie Belmont, 2x NAFC NFC Super Chief , NAFC River Oaks Corky were brings me back to Roy McFall's statement to me "This is a self satisfying sport Lanse, and if you are satisified I am not." It is NOT all about winning,trophies and ribbons. It includes people and without those people who put on the trials there would be no trials to allow those who take to brag and say their dog has xxx points or has won the National. Remember to say thank you to the club officers for putting on the trial, take a minute to write the judges who sat in the rain for 3 days so you could say "I got 3rd" . I think we should try and put a bit more human compassion into how we approach the sport. Believe me no one will remember what you or your dog did 3 years from now, they will however remember if YOU were cordial, helpful and courteuos. We are all in the same boat so we should all pull our own weight and row in the same direction. But then again I am an old fart and my expectations are probably antiquated.


Best post Ive read in a long time. Thanks Lance.


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank your judges no matter what score or pass/fail grade they give you. You're running and they're not.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

I learned alot from Jack Cassidy in NY .He flat out knows dogs . And a helluva story teller .


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Paul Shoemaker, I had the pleasure to learn from Paul at a period in life when he wasnt drinking. What a dog guy...The ultimate problem solver and could read a dog better than anyone I have trained with since. Most amateures have no respect for him because of his social mishaps (women, Alcohol) but any good pro would fear him because he could beat you at any time, and did win 2 nationals. Then Gonia, and a great amatuer group of veterans.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Last year in pre national training Don Remein gave me a verbal head slap when I was caught asleep on the line being an observer instead of a trainer.
> 
> You can't let yourself ever allow yourself to get into phase II. Everyone needs a "reminder" now and then when you get caught in those cranial rectumitis moments.


ROFL
A guy has never handled a dog until they have done it with Don standing behind them! ;-)

I learned a lot from my dad who was good friends with Andy Devine and that croud (they even took me gold panning as well as dog training). Since, I have learned a little (or a lot) from everyone I have come in cantact with in the sport.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

lanse brown said:


> Only because I have Eva in season and Rosa and Sophie are out am I able to look back at older posts and so I found this one. Yes Rex taught both Dana and myself, however we all need mentors. In my case it was Louise and Augie Belmont with whom we trained as much as our jobs allowed. A few things that I learned still ring true. "Lanse when you get a gift, say thank you and walk away. When you get a screwing walk away. You are going to get alot more screwings than gifts" Louise quote. "Augie, don't you ever do with Soupy what YOU think is right, do you always do what Rex says? " "Well for the money I pay the man for his advice, I think I better take it." Augie quote." Lanse when a club has a trial and the club members have a tailgate to award ribbons and trophies you go even if you only have a JAM. To not do so is arrogant, rude and does not reflect well on you as a person . Louise quote. The latter is a pet peeve of mine as too often when the club has it's party the awards are given and the PRO who has earned awards is not there. This is the same group of amateurs and volunteers who put on the trial that allows the Pro to make a living and the Pro snubs his/her nose at those hosting the trial. There are also some "big name amateurs" who do the same thing and tell the club to mail them the ribbons and trophies. They too are people who think of themselves as being above the crowd. What I see is a metamorphisis that our game is losing what was a fun time, a sharing time, people pitched in and we all got together after the day and got ripped and enjoyed eachother. To realize that some people today don't know who John Olin, Louise&Augie Belmont, 2x NAFC NFC Super Chief , NAFC River Oaks Corky were brings me back to Roy McFall's statement to me "This is a self satisfying sport Lanse, and if you are satisified I am not." It is NOT all about winning,trophies and ribbons. It includes people and without those people who put on the trials there would be no trials to allow those who take to brag and say their dog has xxx points or has won the National. Remember to say thank you to the club officers for putting on the trial, take a minute to write the judges who sat in the rain for 3 days so you could say "I got 3rd" . I think we should try and put a bit more human compassion into how we approach the sport. Believe me no one will remember what you or your dog did 3 years from now, they will however remember if YOU were cordial, helpful and courteuos. We are all in the same boat so we should all pull our own weight and row in the same direction. But then again I am an old fart and my expectations are probably antiquated.


Great comments!!!Thanks.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

As a work in progress, I've gotten most of my knowledge helping a local trainer the past four years. I believe he is mostly self taught but learned a lot from Melanie Denicus years ago and more recently Clint Johnson.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Kathleen Luthy introduced to the retriever game. Alan Luthy was my first guru. Since then I have been learning from lots of people: Glenda Manucy, Mike Ducross, Ron Roman, Jill Volsch and Jerry Day to name just a few. Gone to bunches of seminars ( Dobbs, Lardy, Rorem and others), lots of books, videos and magazines. Personally, I hope I never stop learning.

Carol


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> YOU!!! My friend are in SERIOUSE trouble!!
> 
> Although I will say I bet yer wardrobe has imprvoved!!
> 
> ...


Gooser was my inspiration, I was stylin in my pink-camo hat today at our club fun test!

Steve


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Several years ago I gave my a wife what she states as being one of the best Valentine's gifts ever. I secretly enrolled her in one of Kristie Wilder's Lady's Only Retriever Retreats. That weekend Kristie lit a fire in my wife that has burned brighter every day. Angie (my wife) still has that manual that Kristie gave each one of them. It's been read, re-read, rained on and trusted to be the method we use to train our dogs by. 

Thanks Kristie and God Bless ya'!

Wally and Angie


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

When I started NAHRA was just starting & I used the Richard Wolters famous dog training book. I would also like to send out A LOT OF THANKS TO
Chris Bishop - Richard McDonald - Alan Pleashant - Woody Thurman.
With there help we got a JH, SH, & MHR without missing a single test.
Thanks to all these guys for being so helpful. 
I also got to meet Mr. Wolters at a trial up in Va. during that time. He really had a style all his own with those pants.
Again thanks to all you guys, if I can ever help you I will be there.

Tommy


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I actually had two pro's that I started learning from. The first was Ray Sommers in Random Lake Wis. I threw birds for him for my next door neighbor Dusty Lang. The second was Junior (Walter) Berth of West Bend Wisconsin. Both of them learned from Charles Morgan.


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

Dennis Robbins,many years ago,and a lot of very successful amateur trainers have helped along the way.


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

I am still learning every day , I have to say the one that got me into this crazy but fun sport and is still helping me is Jody Ware at Razor Sharp retrievers and if you have ever seen him train, or run dogs at a hunt test, you can see that he is devoted 100 percent to dog training.and his dogs live up to the name Razor Sharp Retrivers.


----------



## Rhansen (Feb 4, 2011)

Still training to teach my self everyday threw videos and the Internet of course . 

I also have a good dog and he teaches me as well


----------



## WILLOW POINT (May 15, 2008)

Several local trainers, smartworks and lardy videos/books, and experience has got me to where I am today. I continue to learn every day because every dog has his/her own set of weaknesses to correct and strenths to build off of.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Roger Perry said:


> I actually had two pro's that I started learning from. The first was Ray Sommers in Random Lake Wis. I threw birds for him for my next door neighbor Dusty Lang. The second was Junior (Walter) Berth of West Bend Wisconsin. Both of them learned from Charles Morgan.


You my friend were a lucky man!Dad knew and trained with Jr.and had the utmost admiration for him.Can still remember the puppy pen story full of goldens.


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

DEDEYE said:


> Howard is my teacher..... We will have my graduation party when I beat him this summer!


I wasn't planning a trip to Alaska this summer, but I would hate to miss that party !


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

champ said:


> Paul Shoemaker, I had the pleasure to learn from Paul at a period in life when he wasnt drinking. What a dog guy...The ultimate problem solver and could read a dog better than anyone I have trained with since. Most amateures have no respect for him because of his social mishaps (women, Alcohol) but any good pro would fear him because he could beat you at any time, and did win 2 nationals. Then Gonia, and a great amatuer group of veterans.


Did you call Paul and wish him Happy Birthday last month Jeff? Belated is better than nuttin'


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Lorie Jolly has been by far my biggest influence. She learned much of what she knows about retriever training by working with Rex Carr in California.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

"Taught" implies that the teaching process is complete, which doesn't apply to me 

I continue to learn from my training partner Rob Henry and a local pro Rob introduced me to 3 or 4 years ago, Mike Taylor. Mike has worked under and/or with Patty Kiernan, Doug Shade and Don Remein among others. Mike has been incredibly patient and generous about letting me train with him whenever I can after my 2yo was on his truck for 5 months or so for FF/basics beginning at 6 mo old. His continued advice, both over the phone and in person, was instrumental in Ace going 5 for 6 for his SH title last year (with this first time handler running him) and getting us ready for Master this year.


----------

